# Perlino Dun - is this even possible?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It's totally possible. 

Think of it like layers of paint. The base is black. You add another layer of paint (agouti) and it becomes bay. Another layer of paint (cream) and it becomes perlino. Another layer of different paint (dun) and it adds dun markings (though probably faintly on a perlino).


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes it is possible. The horse has two black genes, two cream genes in this case. If she is bred she will always pass on a black and cream gene to all of her foals.


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

There is this guy, Perlino dun. 
Homozygous cream & homozygous dun.
He can only sire dunalino & dunskins no matter what he's bred to, unless dam is cream then there is chance of another perlino/cremello with dun.


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

They don't stand him to outside mares yet, or else I'd be wanting to breed to him


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

CAP said:


> They don't stand him to outside mares yet, or else I'd be wanting to breed to him
> 
> They probably don't stand him to the public for several reasons.. One of which would be the number of crazy color breeders that would pester them for breeding mares who are conformational train wrecks, mares with horrible temperaments and/or every mare with a functioning uterus because babies are so adorable and surely someone would buy their monster with no manners when it was no longer a cute harmless puppy... :?


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

SunnyDraco said:


> They probably don't stand him to the public for several reasons.. One of which would be the number of crazy color breeders that would pester them for breeding mares who are conformational train wrecks, mares with horrible temperaments and/or every mare with a functioning uterus because babies are so adorable and surely someone would buy their monster with no manners when it was no longer a cute harmless puppy... :?


I don't know about all that, the stud is well bred so his stud fee isn't going to be cheap.. and what you are mentioning people tend to look for cheap studs. 
Secondly they have a lot of mares, so they don't have to offer him to outside mares, because they have the ability to sell his foals that they raise. If you want one of his babies, you'll have to buy theirs, so they have room for the next crop which is smart of there half.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Just curious - in the ad it says "she will only have buckskin, dunskin, perlino and perlino dun foals", and the text for the stud above says "He can only sire dunalino & dunskins".
Am I missing something? How come smoky black / smoky grullo/a is not a possibility?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If he is homozygous agouti he would never have a black foal.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

CAP said:


> I don't know about all that, the stud is well bred so his stud fee isn't going to be cheap.. and what you are mentioning people tend to look for cheap studs.
> Secondly they have a lot of mares, so they don't have to offer him to outside mares, because they have the ability to sell his foals that they raise. If you want one of his babies, you'll have to buy theirs, so they have room for the next crop which is smart of there half.


Color breeders come in all shapes, sizes and budgets. If they want a special colored baby out of their "special" mare, they won't be bothered by stud fee, and if the costs hurt their budget too much, they will make up for it by slashing their mare's care (feed/supplements), vet checks, etc. 

Keeping all his foals within their personal breeding program allows them to control what mares he breeds, what care those mares receive, the care the foals receive, the training the foals receive and who they sell the foals to. Basically, they don't have to deal with color breeders until they are selling foals and they can say no to the ones that they know breed for color as the main priority (harder to identify them when they are inquiring on breeding to a particular stallion). It also allows the breeder to geld all colts, which is also a perk to the breeder for multiple reasons.


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

Regula said:


> Just curious - in the ad it says "she will only have buckskin, dunskin, perlino and perlino dun foals", and the text for the stud above says "He can only sire dunalino & dunskins".
> Am I missing something? How come smoky black / smoky grullo/a is not a possibility?


NdAppy is right, the stud is AA so he can't produce black. 



SunnyDraco said:


> Color breeders come in all shapes, sizes and budgets. If they want a special colored baby out of their "special" mare, they won't be bothered by stud fee, and if the costs hurt their budget too much, they will make up for it by slashing their mare's care (feed/supplements), vet checks, etc.
> 
> Keeping all his foals within their personal breeding program allows them to control what mares he breeds, what care those mares receive, the care the foals receive, the training the foals receive and who they sell the foals to. Basically, they don't have to deal with color breeders until they are selling foals and they can say no to the ones that they know breed for color as the main priority (harder to identify them when they are inquiring on breeding to a particular stallion). It also allows the breeder to geld all colts, which is also a perk to the breeder for multiple reasons.


I agree with you there SunnyDraco, your pervious comment had me a bit confused. 
The people around here, if the typical backyard breeder who only cares about color, with no real plans tend to be cheap & vet check ups and proper care aren't even thought about. So they look at it as they got a foal for only $400 bucks on a cheap stud fee that does live cover. 
A stud that's a $1000 and Al wont even be considered buy those type of people even for it's color because they want the cheapest horse possible.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

CAP said:


> There is this guy, Perlino dun.
> Homozygous cream & homozygous dun.
> He can only sire dunalino & dunskins no matter what he's bred to, unless dam is cream then there is chance of another perlino/cremello with dun.


Who is that? Would love to see his pedigree.


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

Drifting said:


> Who is that? Would love to see his pedigree.


I can't remember for the life of me what his reg name is and I can't find it on their farm facebook page. I only know of him through a facebook genetic group, I remember he comes from the Hollywood Dun It lines.


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks guys. All this information is quite intriguing. I know a fair amount about the basics but these creams can get confusing. :lol:


----------

